# Hot water circ line



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What is the best way to run a hot water circ line??? Do you tie it in at the cold inlet on top of the heater or at the drain on the bottom of heater ??? Iv seen it both ways and thought yall mite tell what's best and why......


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Either way.... its both being feed to the bottom of the tank


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Either way.... its both being feed to the bottom of the tank


Ok. Don't u need a check valve in the cold line??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

need a check either way


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. Don't u need a check valve in the cold line??


 We install check and ball valve along with a union.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tie in the bottom, then you can put in a good drain valve...Not really a great reason, but I like it....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What is the best way to run a hot water circ line??? Do you tie it in at the cold inlet on top of the heater or at the drain on the bottom of heater ??? Iv seen it both ways and thought yall mite tell what's best and why......


 I install at the top of the tank -- Mostly because it's much easier to to strap the tubing in.

As far as performance goes, I don't think it makes a bit of difference.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Tie in the bottom, then you can put in a good drain valve...Not really a great reason, but I like it....


 Agreed a tee with a spigot makes perfect sense, almost forgot about that.:thumbsup:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Tee into cold line (with a check valve). Looks better. Tieing into the bottom just looks hack to me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I am needing to make shure I know what I'm talking about when I have to do a punch list on this. I am a trustee and have to correct this problem


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have piped them in both ways.

When I'm doing a change out, I reinstall them in the same way that the old one came out, instead of re piping.

New installs usually get hooked up at the top per specs.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I have piped them in both ways.
> 
> When I'm doing a change out, I reinstall them in the same way that the old one came out, instead of re piping.
> 
> New installs usually get hooked up at the top per specs.


 I'm usually installing a tempering valve and expansion tank when I'm installing a circ pump, so it's easier to just do it all at the top of the tank. 

Reduces the amount of time I'm spent hunched over.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Definitely, I'm 6'6" so the less time I have to spend squatted down, the better.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks everybody. I am needing to make shure I know what I'm talking about when I have to do a punch list on this. I am a trustee and have to correct this problem


Is there no code stating you need a minimum of 12" of copper coming from the tank where you are?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Or valves before the re circ tie in?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Is there no code stating you need a minimum of 12" of copper coming from the tank where you are?


 In my area it's 18".

We just use an 18" corrugated supply and call it good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Is there no code stating you need a minimum of 12" of copper coming from the tank where you are?


Yes ther is no pex with in 18" of heater. 604.11.2 UPC But here they allow it... I am going to ask for flexes tho


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Or valves before the re circ tie in?


 I don't think the pump is actually tied in yet.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes ther is no pex with in 18" of heater. 604.11.2 UPC But here they allow it... I am going to ask for flexes tho


I only ask cuz up here in the great white north we can't have pex connected to the heater and we need a mixing valve (even tho we all hate them)


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I don't think the pump is actually tied in yet.


No no it's tied in already. At the bottom. I would prefer that it was teed in at the top with a spring check ... All the piping needs to be strapped on the wall... It would be so much Better to pipe copper up to the wall penetrations....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No no it's tied in already. At the bottom. I would prefer that it was teed in at the top with a spring check ... All the piping needs to be strapped on the wall... It would be so much Better to pipe copper up to the wall penetrations....


 Now I see it.

Why is the cold side piped with red pex?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Shouldn't there be valves between the tank and the tees? That way you don't need to drain the entire system if there is an issue with the tank?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Now I see it.
> 
> Why is the cold side piped with red pex?


I don't know. He used what he had I guess.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a scetch I have.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Shouldn't there be valves between the tank and the tees? That way you don't need to drain the entire system if there is an issue with the tank?


There are valves .... I know some don't like a valve on the hot side but I think that's the only thing I like about the install...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the two valves also, in our code we have to have a valve as close as possible to the tank before any tie ins, I see the valves way up high, they would not pass up here


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's a scetch I have.


I like that very much. But doesnt there need to be a check valve in the cold inlet??? Isn't it possible to get hot in the cold if there was enough cold fixtures open


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a good question. I have not installed CV's on cold inlet, but it couldn't hurt. I was taught to install CV's on the re-circ return line where the pump is.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Now I see it.
> 
> Why is the cold side piped with red pex?


I guess that makes it a "Hot" water heater... :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The check on the downstream side of the pump keeps cold water from being pushed out of the heater into recir line, and helps keep sediment out of line since it settles on tank bottom.

I usually put a swing downstream of pump and on cold inlet, just added protection against cross over at heater...


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Check on the recirc, and check on the cold. Valves on the cold in and hot out. Recirc tied into the cold inlet. And unlike that crappy drawing, a vacuum relief valve. Just my personal preff, never do them any other way


----------

